# Crooked Roof Contractor



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I need a question answered FAST, before tomorrow.

Problem: I signed a contract this morning with a roofing project manager to put a roof on my house and garage. Now I find out that he is a crook. The BBB gives his company a grade of "F".

Do I have a grace period here in KY where I can get out of this contract? If so, how long do I have.

Any HELP is appreciated.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

I am not sure. This is the only thing I could find out about a grace period.

Legal Advice: Consumer Law | Kentucky | Re: Consumer Question | LawGuru


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

ann in tn said:


> I am not sure. This is the only thing I could find out about a grace period.
> 
> Legal Advice: Consumer Law | Kentucky | Re: Consumer Question | LawGuru


Thanks ann in tn. It doesn't look too promising for me. I plan on calling the Consumer Protection Agency in the morning to see what they say I can do. I haven't given them any money yet.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

i would call him and say that you want to hold off on the roof for right now and you will get back to him when your ready i dont know the laws there but i hope it all works out for you


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

read your contract about backing out of the deal? If you haven't exchanged cash, I don't see how the contract is really enforceable at this point?


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

An emergency came up, you don't have the funds to do the project right now and may not have the funds anytime soon. Thank you for your time. Sorry we couldn't do business. Heck, you haven't paid him anything. Just keep your money in your pocket.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I sure would not let him roof anything of mine. If the contract is enforceable let him sue you. You can't afford the damage he could do. Most contracts are not if effect without any payment, anyway.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

It's highly unlikely that he would ever sue you, but if he does, it's even MORE unlikely
that he would ever collect. First off, he would have to prove to the judge/jury, 
that he suffered damages. In order to do so, he would have to show that
he purchased supplies or provided labor that cannot be returned or used elsewhere.
That hasn't happened. . . yet. Don't give him ANY money and notify him asap, to cancel
the contract. Then follow-up with a certified letter addressing the same so you have
proof that he got the message. Next time, check out the contractors 'history' with the bbb or
prior customers (who aren't relatives/friends) of the contractor! You should then get a much
clearer picture of who you're dealing with then the snow job so many fall for from a glib talker.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for everyones replies to my inquiry. The situation has changed. The guy apparently isn't a crook and we sat down and settled our problems...I added wording to the contract to cover my butt. I will handle the insurance claim money myself and I will pay as we go along. I will go with him to purchase the supplies, pay for them myself and tell the supply house where to deliver. The guy gets paid after all the work and clean up is done to my satisfaction...not before.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

What made you change your mind about him being a crook?


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

The guy only had two complaints on BBB after dozens and dozens of satisfied customers. He had many good references and he told me I could pay as we go along. I went to the roofing supply house with him and paid for the supplies myself and told them where to deliver it. They will finish up the garage roof tomorrow and when the final insurance check arrives then they get paid not before.

They put the new roof on the house, garden barn and half of the garage over the weekend and it looks good. They are supposed to finish up the garage tomorrow. Now all I need is a good rain storm to test it out.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

glad to hear it all is working out !


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad things worked out for you not many success stories.Now on to the next project...........


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

In the 70's the BBB endorsed those who paid to advertise, those who did not advertise recieve a "no recomendation". This info from my parents business in SLC, UT. yours may vary. Listen to your friends and locals for the best info on builders.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never liked the BBB.


----------

